# Last Movie You Seen?



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

*What was the last movie you seen? *

I just seen Casino Royale at Ciros Cinema at Rawalpindi, theatre was not as bad as I thought it would be, even though they cut ALL the love scenes.#angry

Name's Bond, James Bond :shades: (Sorry couldn't resist.)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I just watched Gone in 60 seconds today... Still a decent movie. Casino Royale is awesome. They made a good bond out of him. I hate all the posers that play like he's the first real bond and that all the rest of them sucked. Everyone has always loved bond, and now they just think it's cooler to hate things, in short.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw Little Miss Sunshine. Great movie! #yes


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

UltraSpy said:


> *What was the last movie you seen? *
> 
> I just seen Casino Royale at Ciros Cinema at Rawalpindi, theatre was not as bad as I thought it would be, even though they cut ALL the love scenes.#angry
> 
> Name's Bond, James Bond :shades: (Sorry couldn't resist.)


hey is ciros cinema opposite that burger place? international burger?? that place (even though ur guaranteed an upset stomach) would beat mcdonalds ANYDAY...

last film i watched was saw 3...it was the shiz!


:happy:


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sadia said:


> hey is ciros cinema opposite that burger place? international burger?? that place (even though ur guaranteed an upset stomach) would beat mcdonalds ANYDAY...


#laugh That burger place is pretty good huh? Wow I found another person who likes that place. They don't put a beef patty in it, its more like a chunk of meat, a very poor mans "philly cheese steak kinda meat" but very delicious. 
Its a small world.#yes


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yep thats it...my mum goes ballistic when i say i want that burger..iv forgotten what its called.once i had 2 and a half in one go..it was teh night b4 i left pak :lol:..and then i was on imodiums for like 3 days..they havent changed those curtains at the back for the past 6 yrs or so hena?..i cant complain..the burgers are just in a league of their own..bless


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

apocalypto and deja vu ...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

blood diamond, rocky balboa, crank, pirates of the caribbean: dead man's chest ...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought Rocky Balboa was terrible! #sad


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

wait till u see rambo 4 #eek .... and theres another die hard coming out as well !!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Rocky is a mac.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

lucky number slevin--it was awsome.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

cincinnati ?? whereabout in cincinnati ?


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Rehan said:


> I saw Little Miss Sunshine. Great movie! #yes


lol, that was a funny movie!


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

15 from clifton--goin to UC


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

i was in cincinnati last weekend ... my nephews go to the school at the ICGC


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

I just seen Harold and Kumar go to WhiteCastle for the 5th time. I love the scene when Kumar imagines himself with the weed. You know when he marrys the big bag of weed, makes love to it, and slaps it because it can't make good coffee. hahahah

[yt]<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/njM27WeccFQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/njM27WeccFQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahahaha, thats tight! I just saw The Good Shepherd with the housemate Jamal yesterday -- its pretty good. I heard critics said it sucked and was lame but its really not that bad at all. Gets kind of slow at times and the movie is long, but if you're even remotely into crazy US spy stuff, its a good one.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Blood Diamond (that was amazing), Rocky Balboa (which was kinda corny), and lucky # slevin (which was good also)... Probably seen more but it's too early to think...lol.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

The clearing on TV, nothing special about it.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

flags of our fathers ..


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Borat and The Persuit of Happyness. Both are good movies.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

the jacket (2005)


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

blood diamond....'twas lovely..well sad and lovely at the same time


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

factory girl-i recommend it for anyone who likes andy warhol's artwork!


----------



## spideybug (Dec 13, 2006)

*Recent movies...*

Hey. I just watched BLOOD DIAMOND the other day. That's an awesome movie. Great action scenes, and nice story as well. Plus, it's directed by the maker of THE LAST SAMURAI, which is one of my all-time favorite movies. I also saw FLAGS OF OUR FATHERS, which is an excellent war movie, if you're into war movies (I am). And finally I saw LORD OF WAR with Nicholas Cage. That's also very good, and he's a great actor too. Anyway, the next few movies I'll be watching will probably include (because I've already bought them): JACK-ASS NUMBER 2, HOME OF THE BRAVE, and THE ILLUSIONIST. Laterz!


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea I just seen Blood Diamond along with the Departed and Tenacious D. Blood Diamond and the Departed are excellent movies. DiCaprio is the shiznet.


----------



## Fizzy (Mar 4, 2007)

"the illusionist" at the movie nite of this quiz competition held by a uni here.... and been watching movies the past week that I have seen before again and again like panic room,cellular and flight plan..thanks to star movies ..lol


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I *hate* Panic room. Worst movie ever. Jodie foster is retarded. Thanks.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

the prestige ... watched the illusionist a few weeks ago n for some reason i thought they would be somewhat similar ... got the departed and babel for tomorrow night ..


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

flushed away


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey wait a minute, I thought you were a doctor... Are you working as a movie critic on the side or something?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

panic room was the shiz...on a serious not..i watched omkara (bollywood othello)..i cried and reverted back to feminism..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw omkara... They did a bad job towards the end of how easily people misunderstand each other. Panic room is a terrible movie. Read the reviews!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

only sad people write reviews...n in omkara why didnt the silly woman say anything!?!? she should have hooked him 1 i say


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah exactly. He's like you're a ho, I'm gonna kill you. She's like, you're all talk, if you want to kill me go ahead and do it. BOOM. K.O.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

as rizwan would say.. word^...


but i still blame it on the foolishness of the man...silly being


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

I havent seen Omkararara thanks for the givaway ending! boo..! On a serious note Im never going to see it anyway so...blah

Anywho I saw The Number 23...verdict ... serious... utter... complete suction! A waste of 2 hours of my life which could have been used for nail polish or somthing. The trailer was very misleading and make it look mystic and all "ooohhhhh" but it turned out to be a very dull "uh". Jimbo should stick to the comedies .


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

u watchd it without me?! its over siro


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Hey wait a minute, I thought you were a doctor... Are you working as a movie critic on the side or something?


 
#grin havent started residency yet ... im working in a primate research lab .. DBS on monkeys ... oh yeah, im watching miami vice and lucky number slevin tonight  ... 300 comes out this friday !!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

We were going to watch In Pursuit Of Happiness togeather remember! Lets not fight in public, it upsets the kids.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

just saw a vid of two 3 year olds smokin pot at their grandma's ....


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

was it on utube!?!?!? i told my neigbours not to utube it!


(hehe)


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

it was onthe news ..ABC


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

do u have a link?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

ABC News: Mom 'Devastated' at Claim Tots Smoked Pot


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, I guess red-bull wasnt the one that gave them wings huh?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

sick...sick...sick

thank you docsak


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

That was an awful joke... lolz Thats terrible whats the world coming to?! Dope kills brain cells, save the babies!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

multiple people like panic room??? wow. i'm speechless..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Watched half an hour of In Pursuit of Happiness half an hour ago. Didnt go to plan, it kinda died just when things started looking interesting. Im giving it a thumbs up nevertheless. I think the only serious thing Will Smith did wrong was the i.Robot mess... other than that he's gold.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i liked in the pursuit of happyness it was nice..i saw bridge to terabithia on sunday w/my bro and my sis and i was surprised it was nice


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

o and about the pot..one wonders what would happen if it were legalized


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Saw the rest of I.P.O.Happiness brilliant!!! Why he didnt get an oscar for that I will never understand! Seriously motivating and really puts things into prespective... a complete must-watch! * * * * *


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Little man - Hmm. Kinda funny in bits, but certainly not earth-statteringly hilarious at all. Typical Wayans Bro movie really. Watch it if you dont have anything better to do.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

cars ... and the car chase from matrix reloaded .. love ducatis


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i have two words... PAN'S LABRYNTH - greatest movie ever!!!!!!! no joke!!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i that the old one? ^


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

nyone seen the fountain ?


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

Sadia said:


> i that the old one? ^


there's an old one? its the one in spanish that came out on dvd recently.. on a different note i have no idea what came over me last weekend but my friends and i decided to see eragon and we spent the entire time making fun of the movie it was so ridiculous i mean i heard it was a good book and all but uh uh...oh but we saw happy feet afterwards which was sooo cute we had this whole PG thing going lol


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

The worst movie that I have ever seen (worse than _The 13th Warrior_) is _Looking for Comedy in the Muslim World_. As soon as I finished watching it, I promptly pulled it out of my computer's DVD player, opened my 5th story window, and sent it flying.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It's true. I witnessed these events first hand, and agreed with our Founder's decision whole-heartedly. Well done.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Tut tut doctors shouldnt throw things out the window. 100% true story: My best friends had her first interview at Cambridge (Medicine)... the first thing they asked her to do was throw a full-sized english dictionary out the window. Trick question? Apparently not, they wanted to see if she'd just fling it randomly or actually look around before she threw it just incase it landed on someones head. Crazy Oxbridge interviews.

Ooh back to the point: I watched the Shawshank Redemption yesterday... brilliance... was sad but loved Morgan Freeman and the tall guy who's name I'll never remember.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

i watched _the Forgotten_ a couple of days ago...it has a cheezy plot line with aliens and crappy special effects that definitely qualified it for getting chucked out of the window, but since it wasn't my movie i decided to hold in the rage#wink


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadia made me watch a film about Ionisation energies. I'll never be quite the same again.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

Polly the movie. It is truly amazing. "talking just gets you in trouble". "No its not that", "Its the way you put your words". Meaning mind games. LOL


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw Lucky Number Slevin last night. It's really good.


----------



## Dr.WhO (Apr 12, 2007)

300 - havent seen a movie that good latelly i really liked the sounds


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i watched provoked last week..wasnt all that was far too british for my liking hehe..watched a bollywood move last night i think it was called honeymnoon express ltd...was wicked...i was actually suprised at the humour!


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

i saw spider man 3 today:happy: . LOL. It certainly had alot more feelings than the previous versions.
Marvel rocks#happy


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

WHAT EVA HAPPENED TO INDIAN FILMS????


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Saw Smokin Aces the other day. Decent movie.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

I am not a big fan of watching movies and dramas but i enjoy watching documentaries and programs involving science, earth, tourism, etc. The last documentary i saw was an 11-part series called the *"Planet Earth"* which was the most amazing documentaries ever made about our planet Earth!!!! I havn't seen all the videos but i will later...it's more than 10 hours long!!! It took the discovery channel five years in the making, fwas filmed in more than 200 locations, and have footages of never before seen behaviors....just amazing!! I highly reccomend people to watch this video.


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

dat an INDIAN film????
dnt sound it!!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No it's not an indian film, and not many people here watch them regularly.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

Scorpio89 said:


> WHAT EVA HAPPENED TO INDIAN FILMS????


 

veer-zara 

'nuff said



:ashamed:


----------



## spideybug (Dec 13, 2006)

Indian movies are gay. (No wait, gays might take offense at being associated with Indian movies like that...whatever). Anyway, the last couple of movies I saw were The Descent, The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift, and Spider-Man 3 (thanks to pirates)! The Descent was stupid, but slightly scary due to my surround sound system. FnF: Tokyo Drift was much better than I expected, and the drifting was so nasty! Spider-Man 3 was also ok, but I'm disappointed in the portrayal of Venom. He's supposed to be one of the most bad-ass villians in the Spider-Man universe, but he didn't really do much in the movie. They focused to much on stupid Sandman. And I hated how every time Venom had to talk they zoom into his face and the mask peels back to show that gay guy's face from That 70s Show. For God's sake, people want to see the Venom suit in all it's coolness, not some stupid human face. I think they did that b/c it's cheaper than using special effects for Venom's teeth and tongue, etc. Anyway, it was still a good movie overall, but I'll definitely check it out again when the DVD print becomes available.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought Spider-Man 3 was all right -- good ideas, they just crammed too much into a 2 and a half hour movie. I'd have to say though that Spidey 2 was the best of the three made (and in my opinion the best superhero movie made yet).

Oh man, the Shawshank Redemption is an incredible movie. If you don't get that inspirational feeling at some point while watching it, I don't think you're human, lol.

The last movies I saw were War and...(I hesitate to say this lest I lose a piece of my manliness)...the 5th Harry Potter movie. War was all right. It had some awesome Jet Li/Jason Statham action but the ending was really stupid. No comment on Harry Potter haha, just that it _was_ Harry Potter.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

im a fan of old chinese movies (anyone?)

the last movie i saw was fearless starring jet li........the cinematic effects in this movie were awesome well i cant say much else about it because it was in chinese and the stinkin sub titles were in chinese too............​


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

haha wow it must've been good if you watched the whole thing without even subtitles working for you.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

man........foreign movies are really cool.......u discover alot of stuff u never thought about.........for example...... now i want to try dumplings!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Just saw _Dan in Real Life_ two days ago. Hilarious movie #laugh. Steve Carell's the man.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

million dollar baby....and i cried like one 2


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

die hard 4.0

i though the older ones were better..this one got to technical.........they shoulda kept it limited to violence and swearing


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadia said:


> million dollar baby....and i cried like one 2


Hahahaha.... I heard that movie was terrible!

I couldn't stand the thought of watching a female boxer... there's so many good boxing movies out already, why can't they just let us have that?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

taimur said:


> die hard 4.0
> 
> i though the older ones were better..this one got to technical.........they shoulda kept it limited to violence and swearing


I prefer my violence to be at least semi-believable. Having a guy in his 50s jumping off a plane? c'mon now....they could've made it a little more realistic for what a guy his age could do


----------



## Jamal Khattak (Oct 23, 2007)

Salam!

Well I watched beautiful mind and Ronin for the second time (have a habit of watching the good movies again :| ). Also watched the ''The Emperor's New Groove'' animated cartoon (was quite funny with the kuzco self-centric attitude #laugh). Also watched *Ratatouille* ( the chef rat ) it was quite good!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> I heard that movie was terrible!


No way!!! I haven't seen the movie myself, but I've heard that it's really good. And I mean Clint Eastwood is an awesome director so I can't possible see how it could have gone wrong. I'll have to make watching this movie a top priority to settle this dispute once and for all #wink.

Is Die Hard 4.0 the same thing as Live Free or Die Hard? I saw the latter a few months back and it was simply awesome! Although I agree with MedGrunt that half the action in the movie is wayy impossible for a guy in his fifties, I'd like to remind him that this is freakin' Bruce Willis we're talking about! That guy can do anything.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep Die Hard 4.0 and Live Free or Die Hard are indeed one and the same.

Million dollar baby sounds like a chick flick...i'm gonna have to stick with the classic Rocky movies---although i heard that the newest one was horrible.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Million dollar baby sounds like a chick flick... horrible.





MastahRiz said:


> I couldn't stand the thought of watching a female boxer... there's so many good boxing movies out already, why can't they just let us have that?


Come on ladies, don't tell me you're gonna take this male chauvinism w/o a fight!



MedGrunt said:


> i heard that the newest one was horrible


Yea I heard the same. Sadly though, and I hope this doesn't detract from my manliness, I haven't seen _any_ of the Rocky movies #sorry. If you and MastahRiz can find it in your hearts, please forgive me lol.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

exactly...bruce willis
when you have a guy whose in his late forties/ fifties whose going bald, has a migraine throughout the whole movie, a little stomach hangin out, looks like shit, spits when he swears....then know that he can do anything!..........................

as for the rockys all of them were good except for the last two...........
you may think its time for stallone to retire but hes bringing the mother of all movie comebacks to be released in 2008..

yes sir its *RAMBO 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#shocked *


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

why does everyone keep saying die hard *4.0 *as if we're talking about software?

And yes, million dollar baby was terrible!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> a little stomach hangin out, looks like shit


No way man, he's in _really_ good shape for his age. I mean there's no way he (or anyone for that matter, of any age) could do half the stuff he does in Die Hard in real life, but I mean I wouldn't go as far as to describe him as your average aging guy-in-his-fifties.



taimur said:


> yes sir its *RAMBO 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#shocked*


Ooo mannn, sounds like a trainwreck waiting to happen lol


----------



## Jamal Khattak (Oct 23, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> why does everyone keep saying die hard *4.0 *as if we're talking about software?


haha!#laugh


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

now now children million dollar baby was the bomb diggidy dizzles...i understand why mastah riz is saying its terrible...firstly it must have made him cry...and secondly men cant take a girl throwing good punches..its in their genes..

oh n i watched a beautiful mind the other day 2...it was good but i knew what happened as my brother told me the whole story on the flight bak from saudi so yea it was an anti climax


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

dude! nobody cares about Rambo

comon man RAMBO! rambo!!!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i can proudly say i have never ever ever seen rambo and i dont intend on watching it either (ever, ever that is)


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

thats cause u like to talk abt mascara..........

rambo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

precisely....


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

lol....................


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

lol I've never seen Rambo myself. I guess people tossed the title around so much in the 90s I never felt the need to actually rent it and give it a watch.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

WUT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH U GUYS!!!

dude its rambo! rambo!!!!!

the man with only one mission: to destoy any enemy personnel! to kill effectively! period!

and oh yeah i saw the bourne ultimatum and thought it was cool.......
theres also a punjabi movie called ultimatum and has a song that goes like this
"mere pyaar da ultimatummmmmmmmm"


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> WUT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH U GUYS!!!
> 
> dude its rambo! rambo!!!!!
> 
> the man with only one mission: to destoy any enemy personnel! to kill effectively! period!


I saw the trailer for the new Rambo yesterday, and I'm not gonna lie, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Smeer said:


> I saw the trailer for the new Rambo yesterday, and I'm not gonna lie, it was pretty awesome.


 
all hail smeer!...........


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

taimur said:


> and oh yeah i saw the bourne ultimatum and thought it was cool.......
> theres also a punjabi movie called ultimatum and has a song that goes like this
> "mere pyaar da ultimatummmmmmmmm"


 
punjabi songs are the shiz...naseebo lal all the way...lol

i watched saw4 last night it was wicked....

n now im watchin meet joe black n im thinking its longer than any bollywood moovie iv seen


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

i watched saw 4 last nite too!!!!......watching it on the big screen is all the fun......
.....but i mean....i dnt think it was half as _scary_ as it was gruesome........

wot it anione else make of it?
#wink


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, there's already a saw 4?? What happened to saw 3? Yikes I guess i'm way behind on the movie scene...#eek


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Wow, there's already a saw 4?? What happened to saw 3? Yikes I guess i'm way behind on the movie scene...#eek


Sounds like you're in med school


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Sadia said:


> n now im watchin meet joe black n im thinking its longer than any bollywood moovie iv seen


i just saw meet joe black and it sure was pretty long.....abt 3 hrs.....it got boring in the end when the old guy had to meet everyone again and again before he finally died...........

and oh yeah.....all i know is that saw is supposed to be a scary movie and i hate all horror movies because they all have the same story.........there is a group of people stuck in some desert, building, old mansion, some forest etc. and one by one they die by having their heads chopped off and whatnot until theres only one guy left who defeats this evil spirit, demon, witch, monster, zombie, ghost, etc or he too get killed by this evil being..........and in the end either no one knows what happened to those people or the guy who escapes tells people but they dont beleive him or the people who dont beleive him get eaten up too..........


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> and oh yeah.....all i know is that saw is supposed to be a scary movie and i hate all horror movies because they all have the same story.........there is a group of people stuck in some desert, building, old mansion, some forest etc. and one by one they die by having their heads chopped off and whatnot until theres only one guy left who defeats this evil spirit, demon, witch, monster, zombie, ghost, etc or he too get killed by this evil being..........and in the end either no one knows what happened to those people or the guy who escapes tells people but they dont beleive him or the people who dont beleive him get eaten up too..........


Haven't seen any of the Saw movies, but I guess I won't need to after that nice spoiler summary hahah  !

I saw American Gangster a few days ago. I think you'll like it if you're a Denzel fan :happy:. A couple of unnecessary dirty scenes though that it definitely could have done without.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

all saw movies are greaaaaaattt i love em..the underlying message is oh so very moral i suggest u all watch it when your fed up with life


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sadia said:


> all saw movies are greaaaaaattt i love em..the underlying message is oh so very moral i suggest u all watch it when your fed up with life


my life isnt THAT boring!!!!:happy:


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadia said:


> all saw movies are greaaaaaattt i love em..the underlying message is oh so very moral i suggest u all watch it when your fed up with life


lol, the problem with that is there will always be *good* movies around to help lift your spirits when you're fed up with your life ! So, no need to ruin your movie taste by sinking down to the "Saw" level #wink


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

I watched Star Trek Nemesis again a couple of days ago. Not as good as some of the tv episodes of the next generation, but still pretty good. Any other trekkie fans out there?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

may the force be with you...........oh wait is taht star wars?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

Smeer said:


> lol, the problem with that is there will always be *good* movies around to help lift your spirits when you're fed up with your life ! So, no need to ruin your movie taste by sinking down to the "Saw" level #wink


 

eazzzyyyy now no need for harshness..everybody is entitled to their own opnion with respect to movies now


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadia said:


> eazzzyyyy now no need for harshness..everybody is entitled to their own opnion with respect to movies now



hahaha, I'm sorry but it's a _fact_ that saw movies are horrible, not my opinion !

(lol sorry for sounding harsh, just being sarcastic #laugh)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Star trek and star wars both rock.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i saw rocky balboa! after watching that i was so hyped i did 50 pushups in a row......and i wanted to run up some steps but it was like midnight


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

jab we meet- thats why i have stopped watching hindi movies...utter crap!


----------



## Eikpari (Mar 18, 2006)

Sawariya.. It was good though.. i liked that new actor.. he isnt bad.. made me cry.. in the end


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

american gangster...was long tooo long...


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadia said:


> american gangster...was long tooo long...


true dat, I wish they would have had some more Denzel-Crowe contact.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yep n it was way to detailed..it was longer than a bollywood movie


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadia said:


> yep n it was way to detailed..it was longer than a bollywood movie


no wayyy I didn't think it was too long in the sense that they should have made it shorter. I mean you have to keep in mind that it was largely based on a true story so they left out a lot of details anyway. I think they should have taken some details away and put them into other areas and developed them more. Most bollywood movies aren't anywhere near as historical and they tend to prolong the plot endlessly even if they aren't very deep.


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

I watched bee Movie a couple of days ago... I got the tickets for free

I love the Godfather movies.. makes me wish I was italian.
And that movie.. what's it's name.. you know, the one with the jamaican bob-sleighers.. jamaican bob-sleigh team that goes to the olympics or something.. that one makes me wish I was jamaican


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

haha cool runnings.


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah that's the one! That movie is awesome!
I wish I could bob-sleigh.. it doesn' t seem that hard though.. you know, tip a little to the right, tip a little to the left.. The ice does the rest


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

did anybody see that movie with three fat guys who try to become rich!
and they sing a song in the middle of the movie that goes like:
"baby im a rich man"...........

besides that i saw I am legend...........i thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

the kite runner...VERY NOICE FILUM!! i loved it 2 much


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw 88 minutes the other day...it was pretty good


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw it too the oher day.
Didn't find it good at all. Poor performances by everyone especial Al Pacino's students) and Pacino has done soooo mucbh better movies. And the story was boring..


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw Juno a few days ago (in an actual movie theater!--ahh the joys of being home). I thought the movie was hilarious. Some might even say it was _too funny_, I however will not.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

3 fat guys?..


----------



## sebasrock3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am legend...... kind of cool


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I am legend sucks!!!


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> I am legend sucks!!!


I agree!


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Anybody seen National Treasure 2?? Is it good?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ah yes! national treasure,
good movie it was,
nothing, but utter pleasure,
and here i am, no grime or rust,
hearing of a treasure of new,
i must watch it and watch it must i,
whether in pain, suffering or even the flu,
so adios, tata, farewell, and bye!


this ones worth a rep pt!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

khuda ke liyay


nice attempt!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

taimur said:


> khuda ke liyay
> 
> 
> nice attempt!


Yea I heard that was a good movie although I haven't seen it myself. Any other thoughts on it?


----------



## Scorpio89 (Dec 12, 2006)

i heard that its gud....but i mean.....its ONE pakistani film thats been recently made nd, according to some, has dne well.....but i am FED UP of the fact that the trailers still cumin on tv like its a new film....its like thier sussing it it all out to the bones......
but i really wanna watch it...cos it _seems_ interesting....dunno if it or not....:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Last movie I seen was Harry Potter Part II that just came out. One Word. EPIC.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

THE GREAT DEBATERS(2007)


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

oh and Band Baja Baraat, awesome!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

true grit(2010)


----------



## michaelbish (May 18, 2011)

I saw the last movie seen is body guard of bollywood movie. Actor is Salmaan Khan, and Actress is Prity Zinta. I like very much this movie.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

zindagi na mile gi dobara


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

"All the best"
Very funny and full of amazement!


----------



## michaelbish (May 18, 2011)

I saw the last movie seen is "Singham". that is the great action movies and the actor is Ajay devgun .


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

"rascals"

ajay n s.dutt
fun!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

talib said:


> oh and Band Baja Baraat, awesome!


nice movie,nice songs,nice ideas!


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Van Helsing...#laugh 

Just because Hugh Jackman is my favourite actor #happy


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

Ghost Rider.
Hell hath no fury like a flaming skeleton on a motorcycle. 
Look into my eye!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

300


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

mere brother ki dulhan in my prestigious clg


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

The splendid, Harry Potter pt 2 #happy #happy


----------



## Hazza (Nov 14, 2012)

The Last House on the Left is a cool movie. You'll see how doctors do their revenge =D.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

last movie i saw was KNIGHT AND DAY of tom cruise


----------



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

Bourne Legacy


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Argo 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

Pride And Prejudice


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Iron man 3

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

Aashique 2
an awesome movie ...


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Good day to die hard. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr. Rick (Aug 3, 2013)

21 and over.
Great comedy.


----------



## arabianwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

"Hangover 3" and it was no good as hangover 1 & 2 :?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

The last movie I watched was Insidious. :!: One of the most horrific parts was the ending. I literally haven't been able to sleep for the past three nights.:speechless: And I solemnly swear I will never watch a horror film ever again!!!


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

The Amityville Horror 
One of the best horror movies I've seen especially since most of this genre's movies today are just too boring to bear watching.


----------



## Hamza Rahman (Sep 23, 2013)

The Conjuring. :S


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Horror's in the air...

Let's divert our attention towards some other films. I just watched Despicable me 2. Its awesome! :roflmao:

P.S. I'm sort of reminded of Michael Moore's documentary film 'Sicko' for some reason. It was hilarious at times but really reflected reality too (eye-opening).


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

now u see me!


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

I love this thread!  X-men: Days of Future Past.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

22 Jump Street + Robocop


----------



## justzarak (Nov 2, 2014)

The Purge Anarchy 
& The Edge of Tomorrow.. Edge of Tomorrow is the movie worth watching


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

At The Devil's Door.... im looking for FURY but itz not available on torrent


----------



## direwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Seratonin (Nov 10, 2014)

Currently working my way through the Garden of Sinners Anthology, just started the second film, only 5 more to go.


----------



## Nawall (Jul 7, 2014)

Interstellar!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

The Exorcist.


----------



## Awais Ahmed (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Peabody and Sherman, The Fault in Our Stars. I liked the personality of Mr. Peabody, I mean his ability to handle difficult situations and his calm attitude and all. The fault in our stars has a unique theme, makes you feel how precious is the health and life of a person.


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

i just saw the guardians of galaxy  it was really fun though atleast it took away the headache of not being selected in a med school yet:roll::roll:


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

The Babadook!


----------



## Awais Ahmed (Aug 25, 2014)

Just saw Boyhood, Slow paced but good movie.


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

I watched Hobbit The battle of five armies. Unfortunately first 2 chapters were better.


----------



## samcas (Oct 17, 2016)

Dark Knight.


----------



## Will-iam (Nov 4, 2016)

"Inferno".
I just love books by D. Brown, however the film frustrated me.


----------



## samikhan007 (Jan 13, 2017)

Assassin's Creed........! at Cinepax, City Auditorium..........!


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

Last Live action movie would be Doctor Strange (8/10) and the last animated movie would be Justice League Dark (6/10). Not bad movies overall


----------



## carrielee (Feb 13, 2017)

Brave, I love the way they made the movie . The songs were also incredible .


----------



## rosyalley (Apr 18, 2017)

The last movie I've seen was Fantastic Beasts and where to find them - I will never bee too old for Harry Potter series


----------



## sabas (Apr 13, 2017)

Its been so long I haven't watched a movie, I am more into series these days. Currently I am always waiting for Better Call Saul's new episode.

- - - Updated - - -

lol last week I was the whole harry potter again 5th time  I was so great. Bring back a lots of memories.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow you must be the last of your kind but the first in this i guess?


----------

